# Log arches.



## deeker (Aug 23, 2008)

Just bought two of them, a Jr. for handling the smaller logs. And the ATV arch for the larger ones. 
We have hauled a 16' pine, that was tail end heavy and lifted the Yamaha 660 rear end in the air. But it did a great job, just load the heavy (butt end) toward the front when we can.

I wish I would have picked them up a few years ago.

Kevin Davis
Ruff Cutts


----------



## woodshop (Aug 23, 2008)

I'd like to see a few pics of a log in an arch. What is the largest dia you can stradle with that bigger one?


----------



## B.Secord (Aug 23, 2008)

I have landed a job that needs the logs moved down the beach 100 yards. I have an extensive supply of used parts, and a large supply of scrap iron, so I decided to build an arch.

It will handle a 32 inch diameter log. The maximum weight I can pull with it hooked on the quad is around 4000 lbs. , but I can also tow it with the skid steer or the pickup.View attachment 76632


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 23, 2008)

deeker said:


> Just bought two of them, a Jr. for handling the smaller logs. And the ATV arch for the larger ones.
> We have hauled a 16' pine, that was tail end heavy and lifted the Yamaha 660 rear end in the air. But it did a great job, just load the heavy (butt end) toward the front when we can.
> 
> I wish I would have picked them up a few years ago.
> ...



They work quite good, you just have to be VERY carefull because the arch and log easily out weigh your ATV. That means it's very easy to loose control on hills ect. and get run over.

JP on the Norwood site (who also is a member here) has posted lots of picts of huge logs he's skidded with his Norwood arch.

If i didn't have as heavy of a tractor as i do, i think i would have bought one long time ago...

You mean you didn't take any picts.??? 

Rob


----------



## Trigger-Time (Aug 23, 2008)

*B.Secord............Nice!*


----------



## B.Secord (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks Trigger, I have a set of dual wheels I can put on it that should allow more floatation on the sand. And YES, be careful of the weight, I would hate to see anyone getting run over OR rolled on for a log. 

The winch that is on it is also shop modified. It was built to assist rigging trees, when we have to tip tie limbs and raise them. It is held on to the main stem with 2 2inch rachet straps. You could call it a poor man's GRCS, without the CSA stamp of approval. View attachment 76635


I am humbled by naming it the "BRENT", which is my name, but rest assured it stands for "Bastard Rigging Entire Non-savable Tree"! We piggy-back the cable to a port-a-wrap, and so far it has worked very well. 

Caution must be used when using home built items as they MAY NOT meet regulations for the area in which you are working. As it is only my wife and me (and I am worth more dead than alive), we apply extra caution when trying these DIY tools.


----------



## Backwoods (Aug 24, 2008)

Deeker how do you like the JR for handling the logs around the mill.


----------



## deeker (Aug 24, 2008)

Backwoods said:


> Deeker how do you like the JR for handling the logs around the mill.



It is fantastic!!!!! It takes the work out of the lifting. My son even stood on the log and I was able to move and maneuver it, he fell off. It is worth the expense.

Kevin


----------



## Brmorgan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the testimonials/pics. I've been wondering for a while how well these work after looking at them in my nice new Bailey's catalog. I too have lots of scrap steel and have been considering building a set of these, however maybe not as big as "BRENT"  Has anybody ever tried putting a second arch on the rear end of the log to get the whole works off the ground? I guess that would be largely unnecessary except for really really big logs anyway though. My quad can pull an outrageous amount of weight.


----------



## B.Secord (Aug 25, 2008)

Brmorgan, I have seen arches with a 2 wheel trailor for the other end of the log. I would guess the idea is to lift the small end first and put the axle with pole under that end, then move to the other end, lift it and off you go.

Don't forget that the secret is to keep the whole outfit under control, as the mass (load) will probably exceed the friction (braking ability) of the power unit. Especially if you are using a quad. 

We have had a rash of major accidents and fatalities involving quads the last few years. Most involve altering the balance of the machine (ie 20 gallon mounted sprayers) or boo-boos loading the things into the back of a pickup.


----------



## EPA (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi All: Here are a few pics of a homemade log carrier and of the Norwood Arch in action. //

A big 34 inch x 16’ pine on homemade log carrier





loading log on carrier:





A good load for the ATV:





Bringing in a 16”x 12’ hemlock on the Norwood Arch





Snaking one out with the Norwood Arch:





Here is a 24’ log coming in with the Arch on the back end //





EPA—(JP)


----------



## Zodiac45 (Aug 25, 2008)

Really nice EPA!


----------



## Brmorgan (Aug 25, 2008)

EPA, it's amazing the kind of work those Polaris quads can do, eh? I have an '07 Sportsman 500 EFI and it's pulled loads of similar size as yours there with hardly any throttle. Mine has the engine braking package which really helps when going downhill with a load - with no load I have to give it throttle to keep going even on rather steep hills. On another note, I have an old travel trailer frame that has pivot mount hubs and electric braking capability. That would be handy for pulling big logs around. Don't know how well an ATV charging system would hold up to heavy use though.


----------



## deeker (Aug 27, 2008)

A cell phone pic of the 16 and a half foot pine. Will get better pics ASAP.






Kevin


----------



## nickblaze466 (Aug 27, 2008)

Brmorgan said:


> EPA, it's amazing the kind of work those Polaris quads can do, eh? I have an '07 Sportsman 500 EFI and it's pulled loads of similar size as yours there with hardly any throttle. Mine has the engine braking package which really helps when going downhill with a load - with no load I have to give it throttle to keep going even on rather steep hills. On another note, I have an old travel trailer frame that has pivot mount hubs and electric braking capability. That would be handy for pulling big logs around. Don't know how well an ATV charging system would hold up to heavy use though.



hell yeah, polaris all the way. love the 700


----------



## deeker (Aug 28, 2008)

I need to get a new digital camera, I seem to break them for fun.




A 13 foot spruce log.


----------



## deeker (Dec 3, 2010)

Bringing this one up too.


----------



## boatman (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a buck arch coming in January and I can't wait. I'll be putting shafts on it.

I have a couple of white oak logs on a hillside that my mule can't handle. 

I might try a go devil next week.


----------



## deeker (Dec 13, 2010)

boatman said:


> I have a buck arch coming in January and I can't wait. I'll be putting shafts on it.
> 
> I have a couple of white oak logs on a hillside that my mule can't handle.
> 
> I might try a go devil next week.



What is a "buck" arch?

Any pictures?

Kevin


----------



## boatman (Dec 13, 2010)

It's a midsize arch by logrite. Smaller than the fetching arch.


----------



## savageayape (Dec 17, 2010)

I've posted information on my homemade arch here before, but since the subject came up again, I thought I'd show a photograph of it again for anyone interested in seeing one more example.


----------



## rmount (Dec 17, 2010)

We bought a Hud-Son arch this fall and are very happy with it. The pic shows an 8' x 20" white pine with its tail slightly dragging as the tongs were too small to grab well. I have since replaced the tongs with a choke chain and have had no problem fully suspending a 24" diam log. We have also skidded several 16' - 20' firewood logs (birch & maple), fully suspended, over a half mile long trail. It tows really well with just an occasional lurch if it hits a bump the wrong way.


----------



## D8H (Dec 24, 2010)

How hard is it to make a turn with loaded log arch?


----------



## cowboyvet (Dec 24, 2010)

D8H said:


> How hard is it to make a turn with loaded log arch?



Not hard unless you have more weight than the equipment can handle. Lenght of the log will determin how much swing you have. The longer the log and sharper the turn the more room you will need for the swing of the tail.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey epa i like the trailer... I think the arch would be a pain to hook up and tow out just one at a time... I used to have a trailer 20' long rigged up like yours worked great. I have a spray rig trailer i am refurbishing to use like yours. I was wondering if i was the only person who liked the design.i had used 4x6's as loading planks on the 20'r ... As narrow as it is have you ever flipped it over while pulling logs up? Have you thought of making the tongue hinge so you can release it and then pull cart out from under the load?


----------



## rmount (Dec 25, 2010)

D8H said:


> How hard is it to make a turn with loaded log arch?



A lot easier than I thought it would be. I have brought out several 16' logs through the bush (no trail), it does hang up sometimes but if you're careful and paying attention it is quite maneuverable.


----------



## pintopaul (Mar 26, 2011)

*log arch in process*

i started making a log arch for behind my 4 wheeler last fall but ran out of time before snow fell i will enclude pictures of it , its not done but wen the snow finally melts to where i can work outside i will finish it. i also ave pictures of my son towing it with his electric 4 wheeler. still need to add braces , winch and chain hooks. hope tis helps if someone is looking to make one also.View attachment 177411
View attachment 177412
View attachment 177413
View attachment 177414
View attachment 177415


----------

